# Hydraulic wine press?



## roadpupp (Jul 18, 2012)

http://store.homebrewheaven.com/hydraulic-fruit-press-5-gallon-capacity-cz8-p1519.aspx


I just saw this on a sponsors site. I have never heard of such a thing but it sounds like a brilliant and inexpensive idea. 

Does anyone here have experience with a press that uses a hydraulic car jack from below to create the force? How many gallons is recommended for home use? 

Thanks.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jul 18, 2012)

I tried your link to see it.
Sorry to say the link doesn't work for me.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 18, 2012)

ya me either


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 18, 2012)

Just fixed the link.


----------



## pjd (Jul 18, 2012)

Great idea for a press! Sure beats the ratchet press that takes 3 guys to use! I may have to buy this one, or build it.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2012)

Pjd, why do 3 people need to operate a ratchet press? I had ond for a few years and I was easily able to operate it by myself.


----------



## pjd (Jul 19, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Pjd, why do 3 people need to operate a ratchet press? I had ond for a few years and I was easily able to operate it by myself.


I helped my buddy press 18 gallons of Pineapple using his new ratchet press. He did not have it bolted down and it took two of us to hold it in place while the third one ran the ratchet.
I am sure it would have been easier if it had been bolted down. I really was not impressed.


----------



## BobF (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks like a good idea. I'm in the ideation phase of using my tractor hydraulics to power a press. Using a bottle jack would be the least expensive route as far as the hydraulics go.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 19, 2012)

There was a local guy who had an arbor press for sale on Craig's List that he rigged with a basket and pressing plates. It used a 10 ton bottle jack for pressure. Looked like it would work okay. Not sure how clean and sanitized it would be. Not sure if this link will work but here it is: http://columbus.craigslist.org/art/3056165819.html


----------



## rob (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, I made this press out of wood and used a hydraulic air press, used it last year and worked great. There are some pics somewhere on here, ai will see if we can find them


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 21, 2012)

I like the simple idea of this as well as the price. I think a nice floor jack would work great with this setup.
I would like to see a review of this product -


----------



## roadpupp (Jul 24, 2012)

So I called the sponsor and they were nice enough but they haven't recieved the product (they expect them any day). 

They haven't dealt with this supplier before so it is an unknown. Apparently it is made in the Czech Republic. 

www.tip-pv.cz

Here is their website, google translator only helps a little bit. 

I do love the idea of being able to use a bottle jack instead of screwing or ratcheting (not that I have experience, it just seems easier to generate the force).


----------



## tjrigney (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys, this site's been invaluable but haven't had a chance to post anything yet. I made a press this spring with a bearing press from Harbour Freight, I don't remember the exact price but it was under $200. The rest of the stuff was pretty minor money wise.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats pretty awesome and well built. Nice job!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2012)

Was that a prebuilt frame from something or are you a welder? If not a welder could you dupply us with what that frame was for? Glad to have you aboard and we love DIY jobs done well with some specs especially so as that we can save a few $ and build 1 for ourselves. 
Thwnks for sharing.


----------



## BobF (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=ton+shop+press

A few to choose from


----------



## harleydmn (Aug 1, 2012)

Great Job!!!


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 1, 2012)

I love this! 

A few questions for the group. 

I have never pressed grapes so I know nothing. Does a set up like this have a higher chance of over pressing and leading to bitter wine through seed crushing? 

Do the traditional presses spin when you crank on them? I have read of people saying they had to screw them down. 

It seems most people do the press outside or in the driveway to ease with clean up. My winemaking lab is in the basement without an exterior door. I think it would be a monster to move in and out of my basement twice a year. Does anyone feel like the cranking/ratcheting of the traditional presses is such a pain in the A that this is worth the extra size? Cost appears to be on par with what I would pay at my local LBHS. 

Any thoughts on this Harbor Frieght vs the link that started this thread vs traditional ratchet presses? 

Thanks!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2012)

Most likely hence why you always save some free runs and tadte taste as you press and keep them seperated to blend together.


----------

